# Wexford county B,B,Q ribs



## kbreck (Jul 25, 2004)

Looking for the Gas station that B,B,q's their own ribs


----------



## beerun (Mar 8, 2005)

Is it Ellen's Corner?
6052 W. M-115 Mesick


----------



## kbreck (Jul 25, 2004)

OK that's the place


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

That place has GREAT pizza too! I had it twice this year coming back from bird hunting.


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

did u get skunked 'bird hunting ' as well, steve? :evilsmile


----------



## GVSUKUSH (Mar 9, 2004)

shametamer said:


> did u get skunked 'bird hunting ' as well, steve? :evilsmile


Bill,

Nope


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

That's a nice mixed bag of birds Kush!!!!


----------

